# Help needed about proof of pay slip for spouse visa



## inapril (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I only have one question about the financial requirement for the spouse visa. 

My fiance earns £18,000 and have £20,000 in savings. We know that as long as he has the savings, this will make up for the £600 pounds a year he is short. He has £20,000 in his account for 3 months (starting from November 2012).

The thing is, his pay slips before December are full pay slips, but the January pay slip he got minus 2 days off because of his Christmas holiday. All of his pay slips dating way back are always full pay slips, including last month and this month. If my fiance or his boss writes a letter explaining the reason of his incomplete pay slip for January, that it was just because my fiance was on a Christmas holiday, will this be acceptable for the visa people? 

My fiance always have full pay slips but for just one incomplete pay slip, we don't want to restart counting the 6 months period from February. 

Any advice would be really helpful


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Does he have 12 months worth of slips that equate to £18000 pre-tax? If so, you should be able to use that and savings to qualify, the 6 month route is more suited to people who earn £1550/month pre tax who want a fast way to show that they meet the £18.6k minimum with the least amount of paperwork.


----------



## inapril (Feb 6, 2013)

He has 14 months of pay slips but there is a blip for that January pay slip.

Also, can he use 12 months pay slips and 6 months savings/bank statements?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just had a thought....

Will the 6 payslips show £1420 per month or more? i.e. will the lowest payslip that he has be £1420?

If so and if he can keep £20000 in the bank he should be able to use those slips to qualify... 

he claims an income of £17040 (£1420 per month x 12) 

which gives him a shortfall of £1560 (18600-17040)

Multiply that shortfall by 2.5 = £3900

Plus the £16000 base = £19900 in savings required to meet the shortfall.


£20000 in the bank for 6 months will meet the savings requirement!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If he can't do it with the £17040 income and 6 payslips, he's going to have to try using the previous 12 payslips that total £18000 pre-tax. 

If he does it with 12 payslips, he'll need to provide 12 months worth of bank statements, as you must send in bank statements that cover the same time period as the pay slips. If you do not, you will be refused... it may cost him to get the statements printed at the bank, but it would be a small price to pay for not having to wait for the January slip to go away.


----------



## inapril (Feb 6, 2013)

His lowest payslip is 1224.16 pre tax.
Can he use 6 pay slips from June to December 2012? and 6 bank statements Nov to May 2012/2013?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

inapril said:


> His lowest payslip is 1224.16 pre tax.
> Can he use 6 pay slips from June to December 2012? and 6 bank statements Nov to May 2012/2013?


The pay slips and bank information must cover the same time and must be as close to the date you apply as possible. 

It would appear that you'll have to wait if he doesn't have 12 payslips totalling £18000 or more or 6 months of payslips at £1420 per month plus £19900 in the bank. 

The UKBA *will* refuse you if you can't prove the income requirement.


----------



## inapril (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm...I see.

Thank you for all your replies! It seems like we do need to wait


----------



## anisa (Mar 31, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Does he have 12 months worth of slips that equate to £18000 pre-tax? If so, you should be able to use that and savings to qualify, the 6 month route is more suited to people who earn £1550/month pre tax who want a fast way to show that they meet the £18.6k minimum with the least amount of paperwork.


Hi I have 12 months if payslip which show over 18600 buy I have been with the same employer fir over one year and I have been earning the income with overtime can I apply using 12 months of payslips


----------

